
Show HN: Create a Deep Fake Video from Any Image - soheil
https://myvoiceyourface.com
======
forgingahead
This just looks like a simple web app wrapper around First Order Model:
[https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-
model](https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-model)

The license for the code specifically states "Non-Commercial".

Is your code something else? Also seems like you've double posted it.

Edit: Your other posts also have a similar look - are you testing the waters
for a viable biz model by adding web-app wrappers around ML papers who have
published their code on Github? Not being accusatory or anything, just trying
to understand.

------
jcims
Quite brave leaving random Internet generated content on the front page of the
site.

~~~
soheil
Interesting 1st observation

~~~
jcims
Haha sorry my day job is in security so my mind goes directly to abuse.

The transparency is very appreciated. Nice job putting it together, hope you
get some actually constructive (vs mine) feedback from hn

------
abeppu
There's a huge and qualitative difference between the example video and the
'recent videos' below.

The example video shows the face being stretched mostly around the mouth, and
without extreme or sudden changes. Sure, it looks fake, but it seems coherent.
It's almost the kind of thing a human would make in a comedy setting. But in
the generated videos below, I see a lot of the issues we often get with
generative models -- eyes or mouths flickering in and out of existence, a
disappearing neck, parts of the background getting mixed with the face, etc.
Sort of nightmare-ish, but not at the level of deep-dream dog-worms from 2014
or whenever.

Were these even from the same method? Or is there some about the user-
submitted photos that meaningfully differs from those used during training?

~~~
soheil
The instruction wasn't clear, the video and the image both need to have a
person's head for this to work.

~~~
jcims
Is this related to avatarify at all? I tried that a few times and the result
was very similar to what is in the recent videos section.

------
ta1234567890
It would be really cool if it actually worked. Saw the recent videos and they
are pretty much all a mess.

Anyone knows of something like this that works? Links? Thank you.

~~~
soheil
Looks like people were uploading odd videos/images due to lack of
instructions. So I just added them:

Select a headshot video of a person speaking and an image that you would like
to bring to life. Make sure both image and the video are cropped so mainly the
face is visible. (no rotated images/videos)

------
tech-historian
Your pricing plans:

[https://myvoiceyourface.com/pay/](https://myvoiceyourface.com/pay/)

$20/mo for 20 videos. While the technical output you've achieved is notable,
just curious, who is your target audience? How do you see these videos being
used?

------
totetsu
It works with line drawings..
[https://myvoiceyourface.com/video/?id=355fb6de15](https://myvoiceyourface.com/video/?id=355fb6de15)

------
Fiveplus
The website is not opening for me.

~~~
chrisan
I think it is being hugged to death atm, can't load it either.

------
chrisco255
Yeah this deep fake is flawed enough to be amusing. But I know we're probably
only 1-2 years away from producing extremely convincing deep fakes at a whim.

In my mind, blockchain is the only thing that can counterbalance this tech. We
need blockchain signed photos and videos to ensure authenticity.

~~~
jsf01
What stops me from signing my own deepfaked video and putting that on the
blockchain?

~~~
sitkack
What stops me from writing a check to myself and cashing it?

~~~
blahbhthrow3748
a) it is absolutely conceivable to write a cheque to yourself. For example, to
move cash between bank accounts

b) the bank has a big database and a system of clearing cheques that ensures
you cannot double-spend money by writing yourself a cheque. If you try to kite
cheques by abusing the latency in the system they notice because it turns out
you can just write that down in a central database too and it's pretty
effective

